# Diet for young rats?



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

My rats are around 3 months old I believe, and I've been feeding them Oxbow Regal Rat which I realize now is not designed for younger rats. What extra things should I be putting into their diet so they'll grow up nice and healthy? Are they old enough now that they don't need extra protein? Bonus question: are there any sort of vitamins or supplements out there for rats that actually make a difference in their health? I am so worried about my girls getting sick since they came from a pet store and god knows what they've been exposed to. Thank you... I'm quite new at this if you can't tell


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can give them some scrambled eggs and/or oysters. Both are great sources of protein.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They may need extra protien, however too much extra protien isn't actually good for them either, it can make them prone to being fat in later life and the lumps that are associated with them. I'ts all about a balancing act. The best way to balance it is to learn to read your rats condition. This is easier to physically show someone than describe, however I'll have a go for you.

Fur - When a rat is short of some of the nutrients they need (especially protien) they become 'stuck in moult', this means it takes a lot longer for the hair to renew itself. This makes them look long furred and often a little dull, particularly over the rump (these are the last hairs to moult and so the longest 'lived'). A rat in great coat condition should havea short smooth coat, unless theres some influence from their variety (obviously rex and hairless are not applicable, also some roans and siamese can have naturally long fur which can mislead you). Get to know your rats and if they get long haired then they need a quick protien boost.

Tail - the tail is one of the most useful ways of judging a rat nutrition, especially when young. An adults should normally be thicker round the base and lovely and round cross section. A healthy young rat will have a tail that is a bit thicker at the bum than the middle, which tapers to a fine point. Their cross section should be rounded but will probably be narrower at the top with slight rounded corners. A rat that is lacking in nutiriton (most often protien, followed by fat, then some vitamins) will have a very square edged tail, it will often be very narrow at the base too. If you see a young rat starting to get more defined edges to there tail they need a protien top up for a couple of days, give it a week or so and if that doesnt work add in a bit more, or try giving them some healthy oil.

Body tone - A fit healthy rat should have a nice even covering of muscle over there body and feel wirey. Some may be very relaxed so its hard to feel the muscle until you try and cut there nails or similar lol. A young rat should still have this substance to them, though it will take a while for them to fill out properly. I would expect a fit active youngster who gets to run around a lot and has a good layout cage to feel firm and not boney or squidgy from 7-8 weeks. My current babies (boys aged just over 3 months) all have a good covering of muscle and whilst one is narrower than the other two i can't feel any boney bits or squidge on any (a little baggy skin on the narrower one). If they fell very lightweight and you acn feel there spine or ribs then they need to build up a little. Add in a bit extra protien and try and offer them more space to exercise if you can, the combination will help. If they are a bit soft but got pleanty of meat on them then just up the exercise.

Hopefully that helps, I'm not sure if you have rat shows in Canada but thats a good place to really learn and get a feel for when a rats in top form, whatever the age. It's where i've picked up a lot of my stuff.


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

I was feeing my rats a mix from walmart since I had nothing else to feed them. It was obviously not healthy for them since they kept getting fatter and came onto the rat forum here to find ratty recipes, which I think are good for babies of all age! It also gives a list of all foods you shouldn't feed them, which includes dried corn because it's carcinogenic for ratty babies, and is a staple ingredient in the walmart rat food. It's a bunch of cereals mixed together along with roasted unsalted soy nuts, which are good protein for babies. These were really hard to find for me so I went on www.nuts.com. They also have roasted unsalted sunflower seeds, which are part of the recipe and also almost impossible to find. I plan on adding dried cranberries and dried bananas that me and my boyfriend are going to dry out with his jerky maker. As long as they are a healthy weight they should be good!


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for your replies It appears as though Margot could use more protein based on your description, Isamurat. I gave the girls a bit of scrambled egg and they launched at it and devoured it like I have never seen before!!


----------

